# Fisheries Management Updates for SW Michigan



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)

*Fisheries Division Releases Management Updates for *​*Waters in Southwest Michigan (2011)*​​The Southern Lake Michigan Management Unit is announcing fishery management actions and activities for the 2011-2012 angling season. These actions and activities include fish stocking, habitat rehabilitation projects, creel census, and fish community surveys. 

These management updates are provided as a means to notify anglers and the public of changes in management and to make lake and stream property owners aware of our survey activities, said Jay Wesley, Southern Lake Michigan Unit Manager, Plainwell. We also value and encourage public input regarding our management actions and activities.

For more information, contact Jay Wesley at 269-685-6851 or at the Plainwell Operation Service Center, Plainwell, MI 49080. 

The Southern Lake Michigan Management Unit covers the Grand, Kalamazoo, St. Joseph and Galien river watersheds and all the lakes and streams within that area. Each year, fisheries biologists and technicians evaluate management options on various water bodies in order to achieve increased fishery benefits. Fish stocking actions are reviewed at least every six years based on fish community or creel surveys. Counties with specific management actions and waters that are planned for surveys in 2011 are listed below. Anglers are asked to provide feedback on specific management options. 

Allegan County

The* Kalamazoo River* will be sampled in April to determine the presence of spawning lake sturgeon as part of a long-term population rehabilitation effort. Available sturgeon eggs and larvae will be collected and raised in a new streamside rearing facility in New Richmond. Walleye stocking in the *Kalamazoo** River* will continue below Allegan dam. *Bear Creek* will be stocked with brown trout. *Lake Sixteen* and *Pike** Lake* rainbow trout stocking was recently discontinued. Both lakes will be removed from the Type C trout lake list in the Fishing Guide. The lake trout season is now January 1 through October 31st in the southern portion of Lake Michigan including the Port of *Saugatuck*. 

Barry County

Brown trout will continue to be stocked in *Highbanks Creek*. Walleye stocking in *Gun** Lake* will resume this year through a Partnership among the West Michigan Walleye Club, Gun Lake Association, and MDNR. 

Berrien County

The lake trout season is now January 1 through October 31st in the southern portion of Lake Michigan including the ports of *St. Joe and New Buffalo*. The City of Buchanan will conduct a stream restoration project on *McCoy Creek* that includes fish habitat installation, improvements to the Mill Race, and removal of the Duck Pond Dam. The annual Great Lakes creel survey will be conducted at *St. Joe*. Fish community surveys are scheduled for the *South** Branch Galien River*, *Galien** River*, and *Spring Creek*. 

Branch County

Fisheries surveys are planned for *Archer** Lake*, *East Long Lake*, and the *Prairie** River*. *Cary** Lake* will continue to be stocked with rainbow trout, and anglers are asked to report their catch in this lake to evaluate the stocking effort. *Rose* and *Gilead* lakes will be removed from the Type C trout lakes list in the Fishing Guide. 

Calhoun County

A fisheries survey will be conducted on the *Kalamazoo** River* and *Talmadge Creek* to assess natural resource damages associated with the oil spill. A *Duck** Lake* largemouth bass recruitment study is also planned. 

Cass County

A survey will be conducted on the *Dowagiac** River* at Dodd Park to evaluate habitat and fish community changes associated with the meander restoration. *Fish** Lake*will continue to be stocked with walleye, and *Dowagiac Creek* will continue to be stocked with brown trout. Rainbow trout stocking is planned for *Hemlock** Lake*, and anglers are asked to report their catch in this lake to evaluate the stocking effort. 

Clinton County

Channel catfish will continue to be stocked in *Park** Lake*, and *Lake** Ovid* will be stocked with muskellunge. 

Eaton County

The *Battle Creek** River* in Charlotte was recently restored through a dam removal and meander restoration. The water temperatures and habitat are suitable for trout stocking, so brown trout will be stocked to provide a new fishing opportunity. The *Grand River* will be stocked with walleye fry upstream of Eaton Rapids in 2012, which should support the fishery down to Lansing. *Lakes Interstate* and *Delta* will continue to be stocked with channel catfish. 

Hillsdale County

The Jonesville Dam removal on the *St. Joseph River* was completed in 2010. Habitat evaluations will be conducted in this summer. 

Ingham County

A fish community survey is planned for *Sycamore Creek*, and walleye fry are to be stocked in the *Grand River* near Onondaga starting in 2012. 

Ionia County

Steelhead and brown trout natural reproduction will be evaluated in *Bellamy and Prairie creeks. * MDNR continues to work with the Village of Lyons and the Ionia Conservation District to secure funds to remove Lyons Dam on the *Grand River*. Walleye stocking was discontinued in *Woodard** Lake* due to poor survival of stocked fish. Walleye stocking will continue in 2012 on the *Grand River*. 

Jackson County

Jackson Prison Pond walleye rearing will be back on line this spring with some of the spring fingerlings to go directly into the *Grand River*. The remaining walleye will be stocked in central and southwest Michigan lakes and rivers. 

Kalamazoo County

*Augusta** Creek*brown trout stocking will continue. The *Kellogg Forest Kids Pond* will be managed for warmwater species after several years of trout stocking was unsuccessful. Largemouth and smallmouth bass recruitment studies are planned for *Gull** Lake*. 

Kent County

Brown trout stocking will continue in *Tyler** and Duck *creeks. Walleye stocking was discontinued in *Long** Lake* due to poor survival. *Spring Brook, Flat River,* and* Bear Creek* will be surveyed as part of a status and trends program. Brook and brown trout population estimates are planned for *Cedar Creek*. *Grand River* walleye stocking will continue. 

Montcalm County

Fish community surveys are scheduled for *Townline* and *Muskellunge* lakes. 

Ottawa County

The lake trout season is now January 1 through October 31st in the southern portion of Lake Michigan including the ports of *Holland*and* Grand Haven*. A fish community survey is scheduled for *Pigeon** Lake*. The annual Great Lakes creel will continue at *Grand Haven* and *Muskegon*. 

St. Joseph County

*Long*, *Palmer*, and *Sturgeon* lake walleye stockings will resume, and these lakes will be surveyed in 2011. The *Nottawa River* brown trout stocking will continue. Muskellunge stocking is planned for *Long** Lake* in Fabius Township. *Flowerfield* and *Little Swan* creeks are warmwater systems that are no longer managed for trout and will be removed from the Fisheries Order 210 trout streams list. Fish community surveys are planned for *Pleasant** Lake* and the *Pigeon** River*. 

Van Buren County

The lake trout season is now January 1 through October 31st in the southern portion of Lake Michigan including the port of *South Haven*. The *Bankson Lake* muskellunge population will be evaluated through a spring netting survey and creel census. *Round Lake* will also have a creel survey. Anglers are asked to cooperate with the creel clerk when asked to report effort and catch. Brown trout stocking will be evaluated in the *South Branch Paw Paw River*.


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks Jay. Can we find a similar report for the west michigan or NW portion of michigan somewhere ?

JEff


----------

